# Ware Park Mill



## John_D (Apr 21, 2011)

First some history of the site:-

_Ware Park Mill, built by James Fordham in 1721, was used for grinding corn and was powered by the water of the River Rib where it meets The Lee. It eventually fell into the hands of J.W.French & Co. 

TL 31SW WARE RURAL WARE PARK

4/5 Riversdale Mill House

House. Circa 1800. Ware white brick with slate roof. 2-storeys
and attic square building of unusual form. Wide gable end faces
S to riverside road with symmetrical 3-windows on each floor, the
central windows being much narrower and the 1st floor window
having a lower head. Central part of roof raised in a top-hamper
creating a step in the gable on each side of the large central
attic window. Recessed sash windows with vertical margin lights,
gauged flat arches and stone sills. Brick band crosses cable at
eaves level, interrupted by arches of larger windows. 2 2-
storey recessed panels to E side wall with 2-light casement
windows to each floor under flat gauged arches. Slate slab in
blind upper opening on E. Round-headed opening for views down
road outside high garden wall. Square internal chimneys. Narrow
verge moulding.


Listing NGR: TL3357213887


Source: English Heritage_

A map of the area showing the relative positions of the photo locations:-






The Mill stream (originally a tributary of the River Rib) has been substantially filled in but it's route can be seen for about two thirds of it's length.

Location A, where the Mill stream passes under the road leading to Ware Park House.





The stream bed at position 1 where there is, what appears to be, the remains of a sluice gate.





The stream bed at position 2




The stream bed at position 3, the limit of the recognisable route.





The next three pictures show where the mill stream reached the mill and where the water wheel would have been located. In the first picture it can be seen that the wall is encrusted with lime scale, where the water ran down the wall.















The main mill building (a five storey edifice) was demolished in the early 20thC and only the back wall, shown in the previous pictures, remains along with scraps of the front wall and the water exit, under the road, into the River Lea.






The Mill stream outlet, with the Mill House in the background.





The Mill House has been substantially refurbished, over the last 10 years or so, with a new roof and an extension projecting towards the old Mill building, but remains empty and boarded up, the developers failing to get planning permission to build a glass fronted block of flats on the site of the old mill next to it.





Some more pictures of the Mill House though sorry no interiors (I'll leave that to someone younger and more agile )


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 23, 2011)

What a fantastic find. Excellent detective work and write-up. Love the remains of the mill and the house is a real bonus. Well done.


----------



## Snips86x (May 6, 2011)

Excelent images I love the old mill house. Did you manage to get in it? or was it totally sealed?


----------



## skeleton key (May 6, 2011)

Nice one , John D .
Interesting place and great pic's bud 

SK / Neil


----------



## V70 (May 10, 2011)

Great report, with time and effort to identify the hidden history 

Sadly another part-renovated mill, which the builders / developers have been unable to complete for one reason or another.


----------

